# Red coons



## blackbear (Jul 23, 2009)

Why are some Ga.coons red instead of grey?
Are they native to Georgia or transplanted...I had a old hunter one time tell me they were brought to Ga. from Alabama& Arkansas....


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 23, 2009)

I aint never saw a red one myself..Lets see some pictures of the next one you get.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 23, 2009)

blackbear said:


> Why are some Ga.coons red instead of grey?
> Are they native to Georgia or transplanted...I had a old hunter one time tell me they were brought to Ga. from Alabama& Arkansas....



Ridge coon ..... some sure nuff runners


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 23, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> I aint never saw a red one myself..Lets see some pictures of the next one you get.



and you have hunted most of your life


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 23, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> and you have hunted most of your life


Well show me a picture of one then


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 23, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Well show me a picture of one then



Ain't a walcur dog around that can stop one 

We ain't gotta pic of one now but wait till season comes in we the Blue Dog Mafia  will show ya one


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 23, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Ain't a walcur dog around that can stop one
> 
> We ain't gotta pic of one now but wait till season comes in we the Blue Dog Mafia  will show ya one


I'm sure you will..I've saw white,black and yellow ones but no REDS...One rolled around in the GA red clay aint gonna count


----------



## redtick (Jul 23, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Ain't a walcur dog around that can stop one
> 
> We ain't gotta pic of one now but wait till season comes in we the Blue Dog Mafia  will show ya one



 I love your atavar


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2009)

It`s just a color phase. Other than that, there is no difference between them. A coon is a coon. They bring less on the fur market than a normal colored coon, though.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 23, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Well show me a picture of one then



So ??????????


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 23, 2009)

Around here, the coons that live back in the woods and mountains are a dark silvery-gray color. A lot of the coons that run the rivers are more of a reddish-brown color.


----------



## blackbear (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## shortround1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s just a color phase. Other than that, there is no difference between them. A coon is a coon. They bring less on the fur market than a normal colored coon, though.


i think u are right nic, i have been in the woods since 1960 and i have never seen one, but their is a lot of stuff i haven't seen.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 23, 2009)

blackbear said:


>



Nice try on the photshop


----------



## Blue Iron (Jul 23, 2009)

I've been coon hunting the better part of 10 years and have never treed one.


----------



## Al Medcalf (Jul 23, 2009)

I believe he is talking about the ones that have some reddish tint to them...I've treed a bunch of them.  Old folks called them Ridge Runners


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 23, 2009)

Never seen a red one.  I'd like to see a pic.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 23, 2009)

Al Medcalf said:


> I believe he is talking about the ones that have some reddish tint to them...I've treed a bunch of them.  Old folks called them Ridge Runners


   Told yall



dawg2 said:


> Never seen a red one.  I'd like to see a pic.



Are ya blind son???????


----------



## Brad McDaniel (Jul 24, 2009)

In 30 years have never seen a red one that had a full tail like that. Have seen two that were red with what appeared to be a natuarlly bobbed tail.............. and they were both some running suckers! Pineywoods coons what the ol timers used to call them.


----------



## jackmelson (Jul 24, 2009)

hey brad is that ole  spice on the left of the pic


----------



## Brad McDaniel (Jul 24, 2009)

yep, w/ her half sister Phrett. How you been? Is ol Mack still alive?


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 24, 2009)

Those pics are what I'd call blonde coons specially the first one.Ridge coon!?!?


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 24, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Those pics are what I'd call blonde coons specially the first one.Ridge coon!?!?



So what ya doin at the breeders show case Dawg??????


----------



## will hunt 4 food (Jul 24, 2009)

I've treed em and trapped em. Nics right you carry one to the fur trader you wont get diddley for it.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 25, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> So what ya doin at the breeders show case Dawg??????


Same thing you are I recken


----------



## thomas gose (Jul 25, 2009)

never seen a red one myself. have seen them with redish brown rings on their tails though and they do seem to skin it back.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 25, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Same thing you are I recken



Oh thougt you were going


----------



## Jamie Brett Jr. (Jul 25, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Nice try on the photshop


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Jul 25, 2009)

Is this what you have been looking for?


----------



## modern_yeoman (Jul 25, 2009)

blackbear said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvlI8VkPvgg




Might want to edit and embed that video.....interesting lookin critter.


----------



## jackmelson (Jul 25, 2009)

yeah brad  i hrd he was going move out west  all he  got is  squirrell dogs   hugh arthur bought mack    dont know where he is at now  he was best english  dog ive ever hunted with wish i  had him .


----------



## Canebrake (Jul 27, 2009)

thomas gose said:


> never seen a red one myself. have seen them with redish brown rings on their tails though and they do seem to skin it back.



must be like them ridge-runner buck with the white antles everyone talks about

Eddie pointed a ridge-top quail the other day that was dang near albino...must be something in the upland soil!


----------



## WALKER BOY 2 (Jul 27, 2009)

GT-40 GUY said:


> Is this what you have been looking for?



how would you like to run up on that coon.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 27, 2009)

WALKER BOY 2 said:


> how would you like to run up on that coon.



You could if ya had a coon dog


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 28, 2009)

My grandpa used to chew Red Coon brand plug tobacco.


----------

